# What did you pay for your harness?



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I have been ground driving my QH mare, and I think we're ready for a harness. I plan on doing a little ski jorring this winter, and the snow crept up on me sooner than I had anticipated. lol. (usually we don't get anything good until after Christmas!) So, I am looking for a harness for her. I have seen several different kinds, and I plan to put her in front of a cart or wagon or sleigh down the road, so the harness has to be a good one. Any info or input is appreciated. Biothane v. leather? Pricing on new & used? what to look for in used? Noob with the driving, so... help me here.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 26, 2009)

i always use leather but thats just a personal choice, but biothane are easier to keep,if you go for leather dont buy a cheap set false value my cheapest set was£160 new and my dearest set was just short of £2000


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

We always use leather harness with collars and hames instead of the breastcollar type. Though we always use heavy animals for hard work. For something like you want to do with your mare, almost any type of harness would work well. The last set of harness we got was large draft size and was used. Not kept in very good shape but we just got it for spare parts anyway, paid $250 for the team. There was a really nice setup for large drafts that sold just before ours at auction for $2500. I would think that you could get used (or new) harness for a single standard sized horse for less than $500.


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

I have biothane, because of the upkeep. Leather needs to be oil now and again and need to be in a temp. controled room if not used alot to keep it from molding. Biothane spray it down with 409 and and wash it with the waterhose. I love the look and feel of leather, but the care of biothane is easier.
I like the collar harness just cause I'm a ole farm girl that likes the look, but if your using a cart you can get a breast collar alot cheaper. Here's a website that has cheaper harnesses leather and nylon, don't know anything about them just what you see. www.ronshorseharness.com
If you go with a breast collar you don't have the added expense of buying a driving collar, the breast collar comes with it.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm thinking to keep it with what's closest to her normal tack - no super heavy work here, just me to start with (the ski joring) then a stone boat down the road. I just didn't know strength wise how the biothane stood up.  Thanks!!!


----------



## waterbuggies (Jun 9, 2009)

Biothane is strong, my team with their biothane pulls a wagon (with car tires) that will during parades have 8-10 people in it. I don't compet in pulling or anything but it would be fine for joy riding.


----------



## ariielise (Nov 3, 2009)

I got my Biothane harness (med. pony) for 190 from an Amish company.


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought a top of the line heavy duty driving harness from the amish for $502 taxes all in Canadian.


----------



## Qtswede (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the input  I'm about an hour from Amish country, so I'll have to do a little more browsing. I'll try to talk my hubby into taking pictures of the process once we get all the equipment together.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Leather's nice, but I prefer Betathane. I HATE Biothane.

My favorite are the Camptown Harness with Freedom Collar www.CamptownHarness.com but they're more pricey then my second choice, Zimmermans. Their number is 717-354-5667


----------



## wschutte (Feb 3, 2010)

I've had good luck with Beta Granite material. Its basically the same as Biothane, but has a dull matte finish so it loks more like leather. I jave some nice Amish made beta harness with bio trim, and it looks like leather with patent trim. For cold weather use its great, as it won't get stiff in the cold. A friend of mine is a logger, and he uses nothing else for just that reason. And it is so easy to care for, just wash it off, hand it up to dry and you're good to go the next time. Just be sure to get stainless hardware so you don't have to polish brass. We use it for all our training and trail driving, then get out the good leather/brass for the shows. You should be able to get a good set for about 500.00. I've got a catalog from an Amish harness maker in IA whom I've dealt with and he has them for about 350.00.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am all about leather. I just bought an amish made one for about 1000.00 and my show harness I bought used but it originally sold for about 4000.00


----------

